# Plug Ins  with LR5



## Unklejon (Oct 2, 2013)

OK I admit it I am a bit of an plug in junkie. I have now got Topaz [all] OnOne PPS7 [8 ordered] and now Nik [All] what I am wondering is  why do they all attach to LR5 in a different ways. When I am looking for these in my LR5 I go to File > Plug in extras and all I see is the individual OnOne plug ins - no Topaz No Nik. When I go to Photo > Edit in I see PS CS6 all OnOne all Topaz but only Photo FX Lab 64bit for Topaz not the individual plug ins... Is this normal or am I doing my install wrong somehow? going into Topaz through FX Lab the changes do not always save back into LR5 it tends to simply falls over. Any thoughts hopes advice welcome ....


----------



## DaveS (Oct 2, 2013)

The Topaz plugins (with the exception of FX Lab) aren't intended to be called directly from Lightroom.    You can either call FX lab from the menu, and then pick the plugin you want, or you can download and install something from Topaz called "Fusion express".   With that installed, you ask it to edit in Fusion express, which will in turn ask you which of the plugins you wish it to call for you.

You can follow this link to Topaz for instructions on obtaining Fusion Express, and how to configure it in Lightroom.

https://support.topazlabs.com/hc/en-us/articles/200091347-Lightroom


----------



## Unklejon (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you somehow have more than one additional external editor - Photoshop CS6 being the main. I have Topaz, Nik, OnOne and portrait professional so ots of choice but can only seem to set one up as additional external editor


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 30, 2013)

You can setup multiple external editors. 

To set them up, go to Edit>Preferences>External Editing. In the Additional External Editor section, click on the "Choose" button then browse to and select the executable file of the program you are trying to add. When you've selected it, make whatever changes you want to the various settings (File Format, Color Space, etc.) then click on the down-arrow at the right-hand end of the "Preset" box and select "Save Current Settings as New Preset" and give the preset a name. Job done, now you can go through the same process with your next external editor. When you're done and you use the "Edit In..." command you should see all the presets listed.


----------

